# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Η ιστορία της βύθισης του SOLFERINO - TA 18

## sidnik77

Η ιστορία του αντιτορπιλικού SOLFERINO, μετέπειτα επιταγμένου Γερμανικού TA 18 και το ιστορικό της βύθισης του, καθώς και η διαδικασία αρχειακού εντοπισμού της θέσης του.

http://www.wreckhistory.com/solferino/

UST_Solferino1.jpg

----------

